# Kinky/slinky fibre



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find kinky or slinky fibre in the Houston area? I found some at CR on I-10, but can find some colors that I like.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

i-Fly, The Angler's Edge has a good selection of fly tying materials. They're at the corner of Westheimer and Post Oak near the CompUSA store.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

thanks bruce.


----------

